
People who use spaces over tabs apparently make more money - doshh
http://www.businessinsider.com/programmers-who-use-spaces-get-paid-more-than-those-who-use-tabs-2017-6?utm_content=buffer69968&utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer-ti
======
oldandtired
The problem today is that various editors allow you to configure tab size. If
you configure editor to put spaces in when tabbing, you always have control
over what you see. If you configure editor to put in tabs, change to another
editor or give to a different person using a different tab size and the format
changes dramatically.

I regular deal with code from a specific project, in which different files can
use different tab sizes as well as a mixture of tabs and spaces (dependent on
who has worked on the files). As a matter of course, I set the tab size to 8
for any file that has tabs and convert to spaces before setting my tab size
back to my preferred size.

One subsidiary task I have for this project is to modify the UI editor for the
project to handle the conversion of spaces and tabs according to your
preferences. While saving any system files in the project lead's preferred
style.

~~~
oldandtired
I should make a point here that it should be irrelevant as to whether or not
your preferred style is tabs or spaces or a mixture of both. The underlying
storage and the UI should handle this independently of your settings so that
all see it in their preferred style.

------
slitaz
I am looking for the announcement of a genetic link in this debate.

------
kuroguro
Long live spaces!

~~~
Consultant32452
Proof that spaces are an evil plot used by fat cat capitalists to grind the
working class under their heel! Down with spaces!

